# nvidia-drivers mit dem 2.6.36-er Kernel installieren

## abcd

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte auf meinem System nvidia-drivers installieren. emerge nvidia-drivers --pretend gibt mir folgendes aus:

```
[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libvdpau-0.4  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r12  USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31  USE="gtk -acpi -custom-cflags (-multilib)" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-settings-195.36.24
```

Was mich stört ist, dass der Kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r12 mit installiert werden soll. Ich habe aber einen 2.6.36-er von kernel.org manuell ohne emerge heruntergeladen, konfiguriert und gebaut. "cat /proc/version" gibt folgendes aus:

```
Linux version 2.6.36_20101113 (root@blackie) (gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4-r2 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) ) #1 SMP Sat Nov 13 15:46:02 CET 2010
```

Kann man den Wunsch von emerge, einen anderen Kernel zu installieren, irgendwie unterdrücken? Ich habe ja bereits einen aktuelleren Kernel, warum sollte ich einen älteren benutzen.

Ich habe dazu in der /etc/portage/package.mask Datei folgende Zeile hinzugefügt:

```
>=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.0
```

Dann beschwert sich emerge noch heftiger:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "virtual/linux-sources" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r12 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r11 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r12 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r11 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r6 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33-r3 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r21 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r20 (masked by: package.mask)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13 (masked by: package.mask)

(dependency required by "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-video/nvidia-settings-195.36.24" [ebuild])
```

Kann mir bitte jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Ich möchte gerne im System den 2.6.36-er Kernel behalten und die nvidia-drivers installieren können, ohne unnötig auf einen anderen Kernel umzusteigen...

----------

## dtmaster

Hi..

mit dem 2.6.36 er kernel und nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 wirst du keinen erfolg haben..

nutze den 260er Nvidia driver.

siehe auch hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-849720.html

----------

## boris64

 *abcd wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Kann man den Wunsch von emerge, einen anderen Kernel zu installieren, irgendwie unterdrücken? Ich habe ja bereits einen aktuelleren Kernel, warum sollte ich einen älteren benutzen.
> 
> 

 

Ja

1) Folgende Datei erstellen

/etc/portage/profile/package.provided

2) z.B. Folgendes dort eintragen

```
## you take care of the kernel

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.99
```

Voila, portage sollte nun vorerst nicht mehr irgendeinen Kernel 

installieren wollen (bei dem Beispiel jedenfalls nicht vor Kernel-3.0  :Wink:  ).

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn du die vanilla-sources installierst, bekommst du das gleiche als würdest du manuell den Kernel von kernel.org runterladen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Wenn du die vanilla-sources installierst, bekommst du das gleiche als würdest du manuell den Kernel von kernel.org runterladen.

  Jo genau.

Mein Senf zum Thema: (Sorry, auch wenn danach nicht gefragt wurde)

Ich verstehe auch nicht so recht warum man sich unter Gentoo die Sources manuell herunterlädt und ins System pflanzt, im portage Tree ist doch eigentlich alles verfügbar was das Herz begehrt..., oder?

Und ja, auch in den aktuellen Versionen, siehe zb in der Ausgabe von 

```
 eix "vanilla-sources|gentoo-sources"
```

Und wenn die noch nicht aktuell genug sind gäbe es auch noch die git-sources  :Wink: 

----------

## abcd

Danke schön für die zahlreichen Antworten!

Ich habe es wie folgt gemacht:

1) NVidia Treiber in der Version 260.19.21 heruntergeladen (NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.21.run)

2) Die Datei /etc/portage/profile/package.provided angelegt mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.99

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31

media-video/nvidia-settings-195.36.24
```

3) In der Datei /etc/make.conf VIDEO_CARDS Variable angepasst:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

4) emerge --update --deep --newuse world ausgeführt.

5) X-Server "gekillt" und die heruntergeladene NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.21.run ausgeführt. Der nvidia Treiber wurde erfolgreich gebaut und installiert. Die Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf wurde auch automatisch erfolgreich angepasst.

6) Rechner neugestartet und siehe da, es scheint noch alles zu funktionieren  :Smile: 

Zugegeben, nicht schön, aber es funktioniert.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich verstehe auch nicht so recht warum man sich unter Gentoo die Sources manuell herunterlädt und ins System pflanzt, im portage Tree ist doch eigentlich alles verfügbar was das Herz begehrt..., oder?

 

Ja... wenn man es weiss. Wenn nicht, dann lädt man sich den Kernel selber runter  :Smile: 

----------

## mv

Du hättest auch einfach die aktuellen nvidia-drivers-260.19.12 demaskieren können.

 *abcd wrote:*   

> Ja... wenn man es weiss. Wenn nicht, dann lädt man sich den Kernel selber runter 

 

Oder man schaut per eix nach, was es in welcher Version im Tree gibt   :Wink: 

----------

